# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Đảo ngọc Cô-Tô - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Hoàng hôn trên đảo



Bạn nào đã đến Côt vào "ngày nước nam thả đĩa ko chìm" và thử cảm giác đó chưa




_Theo: mytour_

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn mê ly thật
Đảo Cô Tô đẹp quá

----------


## hangnt

Con đường tình yêu trên đảo

----------


## h20love

ôi yomost wa'

----------


## lovetravel

được vui đùa ở biển với bạn bè thích thật đấy

----------


## hientran812

ôi mình đi cô tô hụt mấy lần rồi . và vẫn chưa từng đến nơi đây  :Frown: (

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Sao mà đẹp thế này, ước gì mình một lần đến đó. ^^^

----------


## mbwchamchi

đẹp thật đấy, tiếc rằng m chưa đc đến đó

----------


## vaga_pro2006

ngày xưa đọc căn của Nguyễn Tuân đã muốn đến Cô Tô rồi
Giờ nhìn hình càng muốn đến

----------


## kohan

Uầy cảnh đẹp thế! Không biết bao giờ mình mới đc đi hehe

----------


## anbang89

Trời trong - nước biếc một nơi nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng

----------


## tieuqui

Đẹp thiệt  :love struck: 
Mún đến CoTo quá đi

----------


## nhoc135

oh, đảo cô tô đẹp quá vậy. Mình muốn đên đảo Coto

----------


## littlegirl

thích quá
mih cũng muốn đến cô tô

----------

